# How Long Can Fridge Run In Storage?



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We just got back from our camping trip on the Washington coast. We left the TT at the local KOA camp for the week as we will return next Friday ($3.00 a day.... LOTS cheaper than towing it back and forth). I emptied the fridge and turned it off because I was not sure how long it could last. Any ideas?







(there is at least one full tank of propane and full 6V batts). THANKS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With no other loads 7 to 10 days should be easy enough but it is still a risk to leave anything of value (Rib-eye steaks for example) in the fridge as you never know what can happen. We had the GFI trip at our house and ran 6 days on propane before we noticed.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I believe that we have had this discussion before somewhere in great depth about 2 years ago and it the general consensus came to almost 30 days for as full 30Lb propane tank to run a DOMETIC fridge system ....

So my answer is going to be -- one fridge -- 30LB Propane tank -- 30 days....

And when I say 20 pounds I mean 30 pounds --

(Had to edit my previous answer - i found the thread -- it was a lb of propane a day that DOMETIC stated their fridges would run on)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When we broke down last summer on the way to disney we had a full fridge when we left home on thursday, stopped the first night in hotel, broke down Friday. left trailer in dealer lot until we picked up on tueday, stayed in hotel tuesday night and got to disney on Wednesday. everything was fine. So a full week and it did not use much gas and evem kept the beer cold.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the trailer is unused, safer to empty and shut off than to have it malfunction and lose the contents nevermind the smell that you would walk into if it did malfunction.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you'll drain the batts before you do the propane tanks.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I also think you will drain the battery before you run out of propane. Unless you have a solar setup.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I think you'll drain the batts before you do the propane tanks.


Battery would be the typical limiting factor.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I think you'll drain the batts before you do the propane tanks.


Battery would be the typical limiting factor.
[/quote]

Yes it is. Parked in a storage lot with the frig running on propane and no shore power our 2-12 volt batteries were on thier last legs after just over two weeks. I didn't realize how much current the frig's electronics draw along with the TV, stereo, etc. although they were all turned "off".


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ELSEWHERE said:


> I think you'll drain the batts before you do the propane tanks.


Battery would be the typical limiting factor.
[/quote]

Yes it is. Parked in a storage lot with the frig running on propane and no shore power our 2-12 volt batteries were on thier last legs after just over two weeks. I didn't realize how much current the frig's electronics draw along with the TV, stereo, etc. although they were all turned "off".
[/quote]
Yes, without the fridge running, the parasitics on a trailer can drain 1 battery in a couple weeks if you don't disconnect it.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

what parasitics are there ? can they be disconnected?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

OK I'll ask. What are parasitics? Do we have them in California?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> OK I'll ask. What are parasitics? Do we have them in California?


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

guess we will never know?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

twincam said:


> what parasitics are there ? can they be disconnected?


 Hardwired electrical devices such as the CO Detector, 12V Radio memory, etc... Easier to install a battery cut-off switch.


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

I used to leave my last trailer plugged in on shore power when it was in storage, I would fill the fridge with beer, and leave the fridge on all the time. I figure it was incentive to get me out to work on the trailer.

I asked an RV tech if that was OK and he looked shocked and said:"don't do that, you will wear out your fridge."

I said, "but what happens if I lived in it, would I have to turn the fridge off--or would it wear out."

He scrunched up his face at this point and scratched his head and said, "No, that would be OK."

Long story short--I keep it on all the time, and don't have to clean mold from my fridge, and always have cold beer.

Also not sure why they call it a reefer? But I think the forementioned RV tech might have known...ha

Dave


----------

